# ERep recalculated slightly



## Chris (May 5, 2007)

Less than 5% difference. Reason being, I added a few new "levels" (the text that pops up). If you're missing a box or two, it shouldn't be long until they come back - you weren't negative repped.

(Keep in mind that 5% of a yellow block is more rep than that of a green block, etc)


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 5, 2007)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!

I loved that little yellow block I had. I was a little gutted when it buggered off again  hehehe 

Good work though sir, you spoil us you really do


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2007)

I actually did this on Friday, btw.


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 5, 2007)

Ah...well, if by friday you mean yesterday then I pm'd you about my missing yellow block. I thought you might have been tinkering with it but wasn't sure.

If you mean last friday then I wouldn't have noticed because I've been drunk pretty much all week.


----------

